# Animal Pak Disolving rate



## Inverted5 (Jun 13, 2008)

Has anyone done a vinegar test on the Animal Pak multivitamins?  I just started these particular multivitamins and there sure are a bunch of them, and big too!  Anyhow, I just started the vinegar test so we will see how well they dissolve in an acid solution.  I would hate to think that I am just passing all these goodies.  I will post how it turns out.


---Edit---Yes, I did notice that I misspelled Dissolving on the title.  Unfortunately there is no way to edit that.  Oh well.


----------



## Inverted5 (Jun 13, 2008)

So this is what I did.  I placed all the pills in one container instead of seperating them individually.  This was in an effort to conserve vinegar, but could have a negative result on the dissolving rate.  Furthermore, I heated the vinegar to approx 98 degrees which is close to body temp.  After dropping the pills in the vinegar I continued stirring them every 10-15 minutes in order to mimic the stomach's natural movement.  I am taking pictures at 30 minutes, 1 hour, and possibly 1.5 hrs.  

The first 30 minutes was not too encouraging.  Here is the first pic which does show some breakdown, but very little (as you can still see the pills are in complete form).


----------



## Inverted5 (Jun 13, 2008)

Well, here is the one hour photo with the vinegar removed.  I continued stirring it and attempted to keep the heat up by adding heated vinegar once at the 30 min mark.  The results are not very good, but this doesn't necessarily mean that the pills are junk.  I am actually starting to have my doubts about the vinegar test.  I would expect a better dissolution rate then these regardless of what pills are used.  I am going to do some basic googling and will post my findings.  (I probably should have looked into the test before actually conducting it. lol...)


----------



## Inverted5 (Jun 13, 2008)

Ok, that didnâ??????t take too long.  In fact, I just about found out that all I did was just a big waste of time.  It appears that I should have known that vinegar is only slightly acidic at a pH of 4.5 whereas stomach acid has a pH of 1.0.  That to me is a big flag!  It shows there is a huge difference in acidity between the two.  I am not even sure why someone came up with this test unless like me they just didnâ??????t do their homework first.  
Secondly, the stomach has a digestive enzyme which isnâ??????t found in the vinegar.  Luckily for us, the animal pak vitamins actually come with an additional digestive enzyme in pill form just for this problem.  They realize that there is a large pill load and that your stomach may need some additional help in breaking them down which says a lot for their research.  Or at least it makes me feel that they have conducted the research and have made the necessary modifications or additions to assist in the dissolution of the vitamins.  
So, in summation, the vinegar test was a horrible failure, but in the end it turns out to be just a myth so we canâ??????t put any faith in the results.  It turns out these posts were a big waste of time and most likely makes me look like a post whore which at a total count of 12 posts is kind of funny.  

Any comments are welcome.


----------



## goob (Jun 13, 2008)

For the love of god why?  Why, man? Why?


----------



## CG (Jun 13, 2008)

let me get this right.. you put your pills in vinegar and see how fast and into what they break down? damn..


----------



## NeilPearson (Jun 13, 2008)

Sounds like a waste of pills...


----------



## Inverted5 (Jun 13, 2008)

It did end up being a waste of pills, but at .45 cents a packet not too much of a big deal.  

Hasn't anyone ever been concerned with taking pills and whether or not they actually break down like they are supposed to?  I would much rather waste .45 for the peace of mind that I am spending my money on a supplement that I  know my body is getting what I want out of it.

Oh well, it is a moot point since it seems the vinegar test is useless.


----------



## CG (Jun 13, 2008)

i totally understand what youre saying, which is why i stick with what i know, aka, nothing!!! 

i have heard you can pop em in the microwave, oven or even boiling water and see what they break down to under extreme circumstances. it is nearly impossible to replicate stomach like conditions..

Good luck, and i commend you for the idea and efforts


----------



## NeilPearson (Jun 13, 2008)

Even if you used hydrocholoric acid and they didn't dissolve at all, it doesn't mean your body wouldn't digest it.

Also if they did completely dissolve in vineger, that doesn't mean it would be digests and end up in the blood...


----------



## icanrace (Jun 14, 2008)

goob said:


> For the love of god why?  Why, man? Why?



ROFLMAO!


----------

